# Rear axle decoding help!!!!



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been looking all over and I cant find any info on this rear end. When your looking at the rear of the vehicle this number 8LM G9208 is on the front right axle tube facing the engine. There is also a raised H with a what looks like a upside down 4 on the left side of the housing facing the engine and a raised symbol (*) and a raised C and D or a O facing the engine any help i would appreciate.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Need to get the casting number and date code off the center section. It should be facing the rear but may be toward the front if not Pontiac.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Sounds like Chevy Codes, see if you can ID the unit with these pictures?










Pontiac










Oldsmobile 8.5 12 bolt










GM 8.2 10 bolt (Chevy)











GM 8.5


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

ill look tonight what type of ribs do the gto/lemans have I think there converging


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That is correct, type P (Pontiac) converging,

Attached is a picture of a type C (Chevy) 12 bolt under my 67;


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

i can see you dont have a sway bar, I dont either witch leeds me to my next ? what are the two holes one on each side of the axle carrier that are below the axle looks like something bolts there


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well i can see that I have a GM 10 bolt 8.5 in my car. I looked up and i can see there was some fabricating done up to fit it in, so i guess thats good Right ???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The rear sway bar mounts onto two bolt holes in the lower suspension arms.
GTOs did not come with them cause they were made for straight line speed, not handling.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

mp4life23 said:


> Well i can see that I have a GM 10 bolt 8.5 in my car. I looked up and i can see there was some fabricating done up to fit it in, so i guess thats good Right ???


Not necessarily.......there were thousands of them installed in A bodies that would be a direct bolt in without mods. If it is from a Nova or ****** that had leaf springs, it may not be centered correctly. Maybe it has a coil over set-up or aftermarket 4 link. It's very difficult to guess what you have without pictures to see and evaluate.


----------

